# Fertility clinics in kent who do egg share?



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Does anyone know of any fertility clinics in kent that do the egg share programme? And would i be able to do it having pcos?

L.xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi,

Yes the Chaucer in Canterbury do an egg sharing scheme and so do the SEFC (South East Fertility Clinic) in Tonbridge Wells, for contact details of these look at www.hfea.gov.uk...
I'm from Kent too but choose to travel to london for my egg sharing schemes as the London clinics tend to have slightly higher success rates than the Kent ones!  But saying that, I didn't really know about the Kent clinics at that time either...
hth,
Helen x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

oppps, sorry!  I'd imagine they will take you with PCO, I got mild PCO and the Lister in London took me anyway!  be worth asking the clinic you fancy!
Helen xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Helen

Thanx for your reply i actually found the south east fertility clinic at tonbridge wells after i made this post and we have an appointment there in january its £150 for the consultation fee and £600 for the blood tests   but worth it if it works, they said we can still do eggshare with pcos so thats ok.
Which london clinic do you go to? i phoned one of them last year and cant remember who it was now, i think it might have been lister.
We are being refered to guys but thats pobably a long long way off yet going by the nhs  

Thanx again, 

L.xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi, 
Yes I've heard very good things about the SEFC (well a lady I have spoken to recently got her BFP there)... I was considering going there myself, but I'm still a bit unsure where to go next time..  For My first attempt, which was successful, I went to the Lister in London, they only charge £103 hfea fee now, and don't charge for the drugs or the tests now which is handy... (but most places do charge extra if you need ICSI)...
Where abouts in Kent are you  I live in thanet.
Oh yes, a way of saving money if you do go to the SEFC, is to get your doctor or Gynae to do some / all of the tests you need... My gynae done mine for me, but I'm sure a doctor could do this as well
Best of luck.
Helen xxx


----------

